# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Après dissolution de l'assoc FA dans la tourmente, besoin de conseils svp

## Cath'erine

Bonsoir, 

Nous avons en FA une chienne. Sa Présidente n'est hélas plus de ce monde. 

Son mari m'apprend que l'association serait dissoute alors que cette chienne est en soins vétérinaires, il n'a pris aucune disposition pour cette chienne et sans régler les factures de janvier,  février et mars.
Nous avons fait l'avance des frais en réglant le vétérinaire pour les factures de janvier et février mais celle de mars est en souffrance et le véto perd patience et va encaisser le chèque de caution laissé par nous, hors nous n'avons pas cette somme en banque. S'il présente le chèque à notre banque nous aurons de gros ennui.

Quelqu'un peut nous renseigner sur ce que nous pouvons faire Svp ? 
Nous n'avons pas été averti de la dissolution (et est-ce vrai) alors qu'en décembre nous avions encore été remboursé des frais véto précédents.
De plus notre contrat FA est toujours en cours.

Plus grave cette chienne est en fin de vie, il va falloir penser à la laisser partir d'ici quelques temps car elle a un ostéosarcome du maxillaire gauche confirmé par biopsie (inopérable)
Elle est toujours sous le nom de l'association auprès de l'icad alors comment ça va se passer quand il faudra la laisser partir d'ici quelques temps ? 
Nous n'avons pas le droit de décider de l'euthanasie et bien sûr il est hors de question de laisser agoniser cette chienne quand le moment sera venu.

Nous sommes désemparés et c'est déjà assez dur d'accompagner cet amour de chienne dans sa fin de vie. 
Aidez-nous Svp

----------


## leontine

Bonjour,

je pense que vous avez le droit moral de laisser partir cette chienne, s'il le faut. Le véto comprendra, d'autant que vous avez un contrat à lui montrer.

Une association n'est pas dissoute quand son président meurt. Un nouveau président est élu, tout simplement.

J'espère pour vous que c'était une vraie association, déclarée en préfecture.

----------


## Poska

Bonjour,

Je vais parler en purement théorique, car étant moi-même FA je sais très bien que tout n'est pas toujours si simple...
Cette chienne étant au nom de l'association, qui existe encore à ce jour, c'est vers elle que doit se tourner le vétérinaire pour réclamer le paiement des factures.
Normalement (dans un monde idéal...) la FA n'a pas à avancer les frais véto et se faire rembourser ensuite, le lien direct avec le vétérinaire aurait dû être fait dès le départ, surtout au vu de la santé de la chienne. Il n'est pas trop tard pour "bien" faire, demandez si possible au vétérinaire d'envoyer directement les factures à l'asso désormais, vous avez assez fait preuve de bonne foi en avançant les frais jusqu'à présent.

Au sujet de la fin de vie de la chienne, étant donné que vous en prenez soin depuis son arrivée, il n'y aura normalement pas de problème quand viendra le jour où il faudra prendre une décision, le véto devrait être compréhensif à ce sujet.
Personnellement, j'ai du faire euthanasier plusieurs chiens en FA pour raisons de santé, aucun véto n'a demandé l'accord direct des assos.

Si vous le souhaitez, vous pouvez me communiquer le nom de l'asso en mp.

Bon courage, et merci pour cette chienne.

----------


## Cath'erine

Bonjour leontine, oui l'assoce est une vraie association inscrite en Préfecture, j'ai bien vu sa parution au journal officiel. 
C'est même une Présidente et ses membres qui ont fait un excellent travail, par égard pour elles je ne donne pas son nom. 
Par contre aucune trace d'une dissolution au JO, je me demande si c'est vrai, d'autant plus qu'au téléphone le mari s'est contredit plusieurs fois. Il n'a pas voulu me donner le nom de la trésorière alors que j'ai posé la question 2 fois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour Poska, le véto s'impatiente et il ne fera pas les démarches de prendre contact avec l'association.
J'ai envoyé des Mp aux membres de cette association qui avaient uvré aux sauvetages de ces chiens. 
Je reviens vers vous si nécessaire.
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour, 

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, j'ai relevé ça :




> Aucune disposition légale ou réglementaire n'impose à une association de déclarer sa dissolution au greffe des associations et de la publier au JOAFE.


Mais :



> Si l'association dispose de numéros d'immatriculation, Siren, Siret et code APE, elle doit informer l'Inseede sa dissolution.


Si l'association est/était en Moselle :



> La dissolution de l'association et le nom des liquidateurs doivent être inscrits au registre des associations.La direction doit déclarer la dissolution auprès du tribunal du siège de l'association.
> (...)


https://www.service-public.fr/associ...osdroits/F1122

----------


## Poska

A votre place, je ferais opposition au chèque de caution, afin d'être sûre qu'il ne soit pas encaissé.
Si le véto ne souhaite pas réclamer son dû auprès du vrai propriétaire de l'animal, j'ai envie de dire tant pis pour lui? Ce n'est pas à vous d'assumer le manque de professionnalisme des autres. 
La situation de l'asso est certes compliquée, mais la vôtre l'est aussi, et vous faites déjà beaucoup pour cette chienne, vous seriez totalement légitime de les laisser se débrouiller entre eux.
J'espère que vous aurez des réponses claires rapidement, vraiment pas simple comme situation.

----------


## phacélie

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire opposition à un chèque si facilement :/

----------


## girafe

> Il n'a pas voulu me donner le nom de la trésorière alors que j'ai posé la question 2 fois.


Bonjour,

Vous n'avez eu contact qu'avec lui et sa femme, pas d'autres membres comme la personne responsable des FAs ? Ou d'autres FAs de cette asso qui seraient dans le même cas ? 
Les factures vétérinaires ne sont pas établies au nom de l'association? 
Dans la mesure ou il n'y a qu'une facture et que les autres ont étés réglées, compte tenu de la situation, le vétérinaire n'accepterait pas d'en échelonner le paiement ?

Courage dans vos démarches et pour l'accompagnement de votre protégée

----------


## Edensong

https://www.service-public.fr/partic...osdroits/F2409

----------

